

 Ask HN: Rate my project/startup (location based chat) - sjd

I started a side project that I would like to have some feedback on? ATM it is just myself developing it but would love to get more help.<p>The site is chatnearme.com and there is also a mobile web application at the same url for iPhone, Android and tablet use.<p>You can reach me by email: sam@chatnearme.com
======
fatalerrorx3
Hey, this is cool..I was attempting to create a local chat web application
(mobile and regular versions) several months ago, but the reason why I had
stopped was the fact that it's hard to make the app seem like it's used if you
can only chat with people in your area...So I like the fact that you allow the
user to select a location and talk with people other than people just located
in your vicinity..it means that a user won't be turned off when no one is
available to chat in their area..

~~~
sjd
Yes but there is still the problem of usage though. Getting people to visit
and comeback to any social site is tough these days with the likes of FB and
Twitter especially if the ui is ugly like the one I have now atm heh.

~~~
fatalerrorx3
That's also true, UI plays a very important role..although the initial FB and
Twitter UI's were ugly..as long as the product is solid the UI usually gets
better over time and is what drives mass user adoption

------
cpt1138
link: <http://www.chatnearme.com/chatnearme/>

------
SoftwarePatent
I love the intro video that is skippable, I'm going to copy that for my
project ;). Maybe you could add the ability to put a picture on your profile,
and to make a profile page so you can find out about the people you are
chatting with.

~~~
sjd
Thanks for the recommendation, there is so many things like this I would love
to add to the site need to make more time somehow :P

------
ciupinet
Is it possible to increase the range of the circle determining my location to
an entire city (or even more)? Great idea.

EDIT: by range of the circle I mean radius/diameter.

~~~
sjd
Yes it is, there is a maximum radius but the max should encompass most cities

------
wicknicks
Neat idea. I tried moving the location to Los Angeles, CA but my posts didn't
appear. Is registration mandatory?

~~~
sjd
No, you can post as unregistered and I just saw a post 2 minutes ago. There is
still a bit of a delay i.e. it is not yet real-time

